# How long until Brown is traded?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Honestly, the Hornets are going anywhere this season, and PJ Brown isn't getting any younger(or better). I think it's time to trade him to a contender, or anyone that will take on his terrible contract and hand over the reigns to David West. West is arguably already better than Brown, and 11 years younger. David West is the future at the power forward position for the Hornets, with a struggling team like the Hornets, why not get him some experience?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It takes at least as long till Magloire comes back...till he comes back PJ has to play Center...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

David West will start the next few games at PF, I really hope he shows what he's able to do! 

Brown won't get traded, I heard it from many people. He got a contract extension last year, and who wants an old, slow big man?


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

My point exactly, noone will be a 35 year old. I think West has a bright future though and will replace Brown succesfully when Brown eventually retires.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Magloire getting injured kind of throws this off for a while, but if West plays well like I think he will, perhaps Brown will be traded when Magloire is back.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Why would anyone want PJ and his contract? I could see a team that is young but still playoff bound wanting a vet but that's it. Too bad Cleveland doesn't need him. They have Scott Williams for that role.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Do you guys think it worth?

New Orleans trades: PF PJ Brown (10.8 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 2.4 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: PF Alan Henderson (3.4 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 15.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -7.4 ppg, -4.2 rpg, and -2.0 apg. 

Dallas trades: PF Alan Henderson (3.4 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 15.2 minutes) 
Tariq Abdul-Wahad (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Dallas receives: PF Maurice Taylor (7.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.7 apg in 24.8 minutes) 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon (2.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.2 apg in 8.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.9 ppg, +2.1 rpg, and +1.5 apg. 

Houston trades: PF Maurice Taylor (7.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.7 apg in 24.8 minutes) 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon (2.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.2 apg in 8.7 minutes) 
Houston receives: PF PJ Brown (10.8 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 2.4 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
Tariq Abdul-Wahad (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Change in team outlook: +0.5 ppg, +2.1 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Include some second-round picks from Houston and Dallas (Steve Logan), and can be a good move... Alan henderson has an expiring contract, and picks can help NO a lot

Houston: can use PJ Brown a lot more than Mo Taylor... He is a way better in defense, and can help Houston to win some games... And both Tariq and Spoon isn't been used in these teams, maybe JVG can use Tariq when need a backup SF/SG

Dallas: Mo Taylor add a lot more than Alan henderson as a backup PF, and also, they finally move Tariq... Dallas maybe can threw some cash to Houston (to help in additional salaries)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nawleans: PJ Brown <-> Alan Henderson??? NO WAY!:no:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Henderson's offense is even worse than PJ's


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> Henderson's offense is even worse than PJ's


Henderson is an expiring contract though. When all is said and done, I expect PJ to go to the Nets with the Nets trade exception coming back to New Orleans. 

And if the Baron Davis to the Clippers deal goes down, David West is going to have some competition for the PF spot from Chris Wilcox.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Henderson is an expiring contract though. When all is said and done, I expect PJ to go to the Nets with the Nets trade exception coming back to New Orleans.
> ...


But then Nawleans would have to make a lot of trades....I don't think that there are gonna be this many trades....Baron ain't leaving!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> 
> 
> But then Nawleans would have to make a lot of trades....I don't think that there are gonna be this many trades....Baron ain't leaving!


Don't be so sure. The Baron Davis trade to the LA Clippers is seriously being discussed. New Orleans is blowing up the team.

Don't say I didn't warn you, when almost everyone is gone and they are starting over.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure. The Baron Davis trade to the LA Clippers is seriously being discussed. New Orleans is blowing up the team.
> ...


Being seriously discussed by whom? Fan boards? It would be ridiculous to trade your best player for the Clippers' trash. If the Hornets pulled off a trade like that, I would have to strongly consider giving up my season tickets. It would show that we are the new Clippers of the NBA who only care about saving $$$ and not winning.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure. The Baron Davis trade to the LA Clippers is seriously being discussed. New Orleans is blowing up the team.
> ...


They should trade everyone except of J.R. Smith and should try to build a team arround him


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Being seriously discussed by whom? Fan boards? It would be ridiculous to trade your best player for the Clippers' trash. If the Hornets pulled off a trade like that, I would have to strongly consider giving up my season tickets. It would show that we are the new Clippers of the NBA who only care about saving $$$ and not winning.


I don't know how trading for Kittles, Wilcox, Jaric and the Clippers pick is trash, but Baron is a 25 year old, injury prone PG who doesn't want to be in New Orleans anymore.

You might give up your season tickets, but it's not like the Hornets really have anyone going to the games anyway. I mean look at this place, it's a ghost town. I guess after PJ gets dealt and then Baron, you'll see that New Orleans is starting over.

It also wouldn't be the Clippers, because I think they've realized that they have to get a lot better to compete in the West. They are just not talented enough, even when completely healthy to win in the West, so it makes sense to start over.


----------

